# F-102 NASA decals?



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Anyone have a set of 1:48 F-102 NASA decals they are willing to part with? Not sure who makes them but there were some.

Just let me know.

Thanks-

Oh yeah, a kit too!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You will need to find the right kit. The original 1980s Monogram kit had the case XX wing. For the Pro-Modeller and all subsequent Revell and Revell Germany issues the kit had been retooled into the early Case X wing. What version did NASA use?

You might also ask on Hyperscale


----------

